# Construir antena GPS



## campio (Abr 2, 2007)

Desearía información para poder hacer mi propia antena GPS. Necesitaría un esquema del circuito. Si pudierais ayudarme? Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Ahmelo (Abr 7, 2007)

http://www.elgps.com/documentos/reradiante.html

Aquí tienes un documento donde puedes construirte una antena que, además, re-irradia la señal gps que recibe, con lo que te sirve de repetidor (por ejemplo, para situaciones donde el receptor no puede ver directamente los satélite)

Fran.


----------



## campio (Abr 16, 2007)

Hola Ahmelo!, muchas gracias por tu ayuda, la he hecho y funciona perfectamente, pero no es exactamente lo que buscaba. Me gustaría construir una antena activa para gps. Podríais ayudarme en esto??.
Gracias, un saludo


----------



## davemaster (Ene 2, 2008)

campio dijo:
			
		

> Hola Ahmelo!, muchas gracias por tu ayuda, la he hecho y funciona perfectamente, pero no es exactamente lo que buscaba. Me gustaría construir una antena activa para gps. Podríais ayudarme en esto?.
> Gracias, un saludo



Saludos, 

Conseguiste hacer la antena gps activa? yo quisiera hacer una de 3.3V, buscare información e intercambiamos, que tienes tu?

suerte


----------

